# Mein erster Teich :)



## mwroer (25. Juni 2014)

Hallo, nach unserem Umzug konnte ich mir endlich den langgehegten Wunsch erfüllen und einen Teich im Garten anlegen. Gesagt, gelesen, getan. Vielleicht sollte ich kurz beschreiben was da ist? Ja .. sollte ich wohl.

500 Liter Fertigteich, Ubbink Start 500, und eine kleine Pumpe von VT 'Super Fountain Pump' mit 480 Liter Durchsatz pro Stunde. War die kleinste die da war, hat zwei Anschlüsse. Einer für die optische Plätscherei (die Abteilung meiner Frau) und eine für Filter/noch mehr Plätscherei). Das ist die Abteilung Technik.

Abteilung Pflanzen - 7 Unterwasser/Sauerstoffpflanzen, gemischt __ Wasserpest, __ Nadelkraut und noch eine die so ähnlich aussieht wie die Wasserpest. Nur was dunkler. Verteilt über den Teich in allen Höhen. Auf dem hohen Absatz am schmalen Ende steht ein großer halbrunder Korb mit 4 Pflanzen, alle relativ groß und hoch. Im oberen Rand stehen bis jetzt nur 7 Pflanzen. 2 Vergissmeinnicht, 1 'fleischfressende', 1 __ Schilf, 3 andere davon eine blühende. Ganz unten im Teich ist eine sehr junge und frische Wasserlilie. Seerose in Deutschland? Alle Pflanzen - mit Ausnahme der Wasserlilie - wurden sehr vorsichtig von der Erde befreit in der sie bei Intratuin wachsen. Außer den Pflanzen im oberen Rand stehen alle in Pflanztöpfen in einem Gemisch aus Substrat und normalem, sehr feinem, Kies. Die Pflanzen im oberen Rand stehen 'frei' im Kies/Substratgemisch.

Zum einen weil sie Platz haben sollen sich auszubreiten, zum anderen weil ich keine Körbe gefunden habe die wirklich stabil in diesem oberen Rand stehen würden. Aber sie sollen ja auch wachsen wie sie wollen.

So sieht es im Moment aus und ungestört steht der Teich etwa 2 Wochen. Sonne hat er im Sommer von etwa halb zehn bis halb vier, danach spendet die Berging Schatten. Ein anderer Platz war nicht drin, das ist der Platz mit dem meisten Schatten. Noch ein Grund für keine Fische.

Die Wasserlilie beglückt uns gerade mit dem vierten Blatt das heute die Oberfláche durchstoßen hat, der Rohrkolbenschilf treibt 2 neue Sprößlinge aus, der weisse Vergissmeinnicht kriegt auch erste 'Ableger' und soweit ich richtig gezählt habe bin ich stolzer Besitzer von 2 Wasserkäfern (die gerne tauchen) und 8 bis 9 komischen schwarzen, leicht länglichen, Viechern die durch die Gegend schwimmen. Kommen ab und an nach oben, verharren 5 bis 8 Sekunden regungslos an der Oberfläche, und tauchen dann wieder ab.

Bin ich ziemlich stolz drauf - das erste Leben  Wer jetzt aufhören möchte zu lesen kann das tun, sorry das es so lang wird

Da dass Wasser nicht wirklich sauberer wird, habe ich experimentiert. Einfach einen Styroporring um das Rohr der Fontäne gelegt, darauf Filter für die Dunstabsaugehaube - und geguckt ob Schmutz drin hängen bleibt. Bleibt. Das Wasser wird auch etwas klarer. Leider werden meine komischen schwarzen Viecher auch durch die Pumpe befördert und bleiben dann auf dem Filter liegen. Ohne Wasser, Exitus. Sonst scheinen Sie Spaß am Wasserspiel zu haben oder zumindest keine bleibenden Schäden wenn Sie durchgesaugt werden. 

So nun die Fragen 

1. Habe ich genug Pflanzen? Ich habe viel gelesen und die Meinungen reichen von 'sparsamst am Anfang' bis 'alles so voll wie möglich'. Nicht wirklich hilfreich für einen totalen Anfänger.

2. Ausgehend davon dass wirklich viel Schmutz im Testfilter hängen blieb, denke ich dass ein Außenfilter sich gegebenenfalls lohnt. Geplant ist eigentlich nur ein 30 Liter Eimer, mit Deckel, und ein Filter der Marke Eigenbau. Welche Erfahrungen gibt es? Lieber Eimer und Wasser von oben durchlaufen lassen oder die Fertigfilter kopieren - also eher eine Kiste und die Filterelemente nebeneinander? Sind die absichtlich so oder nur weil sie so flacher sind? Optik ist erstmal nicht wichtig.

3. Ist die Pumpe mit 480 Litern/Stunde nicht eigentlich zu stark? Ich habe sie schon runtergedreht um etwa 30% (wenn ich der Drehreglermarkierung glauben darf)? Auf jeden Fall schafft sie beides - Plätscherding und Filter - bequem.

4. Lohnt sich ein Filter überhaupt oder bin ich einfach zu ungeduldig? Oder habe zuwenig Pflanzen? Oder ...

Ich will kein kristallklares Wasser. Das mal vorab. Es ist ein Teich, kein Außenaquarium. Nur den Grund möchte ich sehen können und die Wasserpest deutlich erkennen. Für jeden Tip bin ich sehr dankbar 

viele Grüße aus den Niederlanden, danke für die Geduld, und ich hoffe wir begegnen uns nicht in Brasilien


----------



## Zacky (25. Juni 2014)

Herzlich Willkommen. 

Die Pumpenleistung finde ich auch ganz schön hoch, aber durch die Rohrleitungen/Schläuche geht eh' immer ein wenig verloren. Wenn Du mit der Pumpe bequem dein "Plätscherding"  und den Filter bedienst, ist doch alles in Ordnung. Ob sich ein Filterselbstbau lohnt vermag ich nicht zu sagen, aber die kompakten Fertigfilter sind doch aus Sicht zu Kosten-/Nutzenaufwand sicher eine gute Alternative. Oder!?

Das mit den Pflanzen habe ich bei mir so beobachtet, dass ich anfangs vor ca. 3 Jahren auch eher wenig Pflanzen gesetzt hatte, - und gerne viel mehr gehabt hätte - aber seit diesem Jahr bin ich schon wieder am Auslichten und Zurückschneiden und Umsetzen der Pflanzen, da sie teilweise schon viel zu groß "gewuchert" sind. Ich denke, dass etwas Geduld die bessere Lösung ist.


----------



## pema (25. Juni 2014)

Herzlich Willkommen an die Nachbarn,
du hast 500L Volumen, du hast keine Fischbesatz und du hast Pflanzen eingebracht...eigentlich brauchst du überhaupt keinen Filter, sondern nur etwas Geduld.
Ich weiß ja nicht, wie lange ihr den Teich schon betreibt? Am Anfang ist alles noch ziemlich trübe, das wird, wenn der aufgewühlte Bodensatz sich setzt. Kann natürlich sein, dass durch deine Pumpe ständig das Wasser in Bewegung versetzt wird und die Schwebestoffe sich deshalb nicht absetzen können.
Ich bin kein Filterfreak, aber in meinem filterlosen Teich war nach ungef. 2 Wochen das Wasser klar...bis die Algen kamen.
Deshalb die nächste Frage: sind es Schwebestoffe die dein Wasser trüben oder Schwebealgen?
Kurz gesagt: Bevor ich mir eine noch umfangreichere Filteranlage für den kleinen Teich zulegen würde, solltest du vielleicht mal das 'Gesprudele' ausstellen und abwarten, ob dein Wasser nicht in angemessener Zeit von alleine klar wird.
Petra
P.S. Ich weiß, Männern fällt so etwas meistens schwer...die Technik ist ja sooo schön.
P.


----------



## mwroer (25. Juni 2014)

Danke für das nette Willkommen Euch beiden,

in dem Fall ist es die Frau die auf dem Plätscherding besteht, nicht der Mann  Ich wollte kein Plätscherding - alleine schon weil ich erst Strom im Garten legen musste.

Der Teich hat eine 'Ruhephase' von etwa 2 Wochen hinter sich. Algen habe ich keine, zumindest keine die ich als Algen (grün) erkennen würde. Meine Vermutung ist dass die Pflanzen, die ja zum Teil etwas absterben nach dem einsetzen, und die Erde aus der Wasserlilie, obwohl gut abgedeckt, mit Schuld sind. Ich habe die Pumpe jetzt etwas nach unten gedreht. Zeit habe ich, Geduld auch. Leben entwickelt sich scheinbar ebenfalls.

Wir haben bis jetzt keinen Filter - den 'Testfilter' habe ich wieder abgenommen um die komischen schwarzen Viecher nicht alle umzubringen. Klingt vielleicht albern für Euch deren Teiche leben und gedeihen aber ich bin fürchterlich stolz auf meine 2 Wasserkäfer und die komischen Viecher!

Also erst mal noch ein bisschen warten. Kriege ich hin !


----------



## Michael der 2. (25. Juni 2014)

mwroer schrieb:


> Klingt vielleicht albern für Euch


 
Hi

Das klingt nicht albern, sondern nach Begeisterung und mit der bist du hier völlig richtig. Je weniger Technik, desto besser ist es für die Lebewesen aller Art. Dazu zählen auch Springbrunnen, aber man kann nicht alles machen

Grüße Michael


----------



## ina1912 (25. Juni 2014)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen! Du hast gute Ansätze, wie Du an die Sache herangehst und Dich ja schon ordentlich damit beschäftigt, da kann es ja nur noch toll werden! Aber wo sind die Fotos? Ohne die kommt hier keiner davon....
lg ina


----------

